# Final Cut for MISS M-S



## Tecumseh

The final cut has been made.

Finalists
Bluesun
Timberdoodle
Riverlady
FishergirlTC

Ladies, the race is extremely tight. Let's see how you can win votes and prove why you should be THE MISS Michigan Sportsman! The votes are steadily coming in. Put your best spreads up and let's have some fun. Guys, PM your votes to me. Voting closes this Sunday at 7PM. The winner will be posted by 9PM. Good luck ladies.


----------



## Tecumseh

Come on ladies, don't be shy now. All I can say is the voting is ALL TIED at the moment so let's get to it. Who's gonna be the gal that makes the effort.....Riverlady, Bluesun, Timberdoodle, or FishergirlTC?


----------



## BigGameHunter

Skin to Win! Skin to Win!


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Tecumseh said:


> Come on ladies, don't be shy now. All I can say is the voting is ALL TIED at the moment so let's get to it. Who's gonna be the gal that makes the effort.....Riverlady, Bluesun, Timberdoodle, or FishergirlTC?


Tied Hmmmmmmm interesting!

So who has been the nicest to me lately......well that criteria would put Meg in a very distant 4th.:yikes::lol:

I will have to put some more thought into the remaining 3 candidates!


----------



## RIVER LADY

Tecumseh said:


> Come on ladies, don't be shy now. All I can say is the voting is ALL TIED at the moment so let's get to it. Who's gonna be the gal that makes the effort.....Riverlady, Bluesun, Timberdoodle, or FishergirlTC?


I'll be bold........................ Gee imagine that. :yikes: :lol: 

While I have this addiction to laughter and of course the beautiful outdoors and I"m always on the go in quest of some new adventure. Like, tearin it up at Silver Lake Dunes, there is a softer, more relaxed side of me. 

Like when I stop for those few moments to enjoy a beautiful sunset 










and then for my patience I am given the reward











and then the beer drinking starts and the laughter with good friends begin once again. :lol:


----------



## trouttime

NEMichsportsman said:


> So who has been the nicest to me lately......well that criteria would put Meg in a very distant 4th.:yikes::lol:


I see the subject of Megan being "nice" comes up again! :lol: 

but come on Joel 98.5% of the members are not nice to YOU!!!:evil:


----------



## trouttime

RIVER LADY said:


> I'll be bold........................ Gee imagine that. :yikes: :lol:
> 
> While I have this addiction to laughter and of course the beautiful outdoors and I"m always on the go in quest of some new adventure. Like, tearin it up at Silver Lake Dunes, there is a softer, more relaxed side of me.
> 
> Like when I stop for those few moments to enjoy a beautiful sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then for my patience I am given the reward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then the beer drinking starts and the laughter begins once again. :lol:


Very nice River Lady, I'll drink one to that!!


----------



## timberdoodle528

Joel... you wouldn't have it any other way.

Well maybe I can gain some respect from this statement:

Members of M-S.com.~~ I will NOT stoop to the level of being nice to Joel just to win his vote. :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

timberdoodle528 said:


> Joel... you wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Well maybe I can gain some respect from this statement:
> 
> Members of M-S.com.~~ I will NOT stoop to the level of being nice to Joel just to win his vote. :lol:



Way to go!

Now you are out of the running for Miss Congeniality as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Watch her guys-she has a mean streak that is a mile wide!


----------



## Neal

timberdoodle528 said:


> Joel... you wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> Well maybe I can gain some respect from this statement:
> 
> Members of M-S.com.~~ I will NOT stoop to the level of being nice to Joel just to win his vote. :lol:


She's got my vote


----------



## RIVER LADY

trouttime said:


> Very nice River Lady, I'll drink one to that!!


Trouttime, why don't you drink 6 or 8 to that and convince yourself that River Lady is the one for you.  

Wanna play? I'll drive........


----------



## trouttime

RIVER LADY said:


> Trouttime, why don't you drink 6 or 8 to that and convince yourself that River Lady is the one for you.
> 
> Wanna play? I'll drive........


:woohoo1: Now That is an offer TOO good to refuse!!! :corkysm55 

I think I know who is getting my final vote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY

trouttime said:


> :woohoo1: Now That is an offer TOO good to refuse!!! :corkysm55
> 
> I think I know who is getting my final vote!!!!!!!!!


Yeah baby....


----------



## Neal

You two wanna get a room?


----------



## RIVER LADY

Neal said:


> You two wanna get a room?


 
I'm sorry Neal....are you feeling left out.  

You wanna play too? You'll have to take turns though. Are you good at sharing? :evil:


----------



## Tecumseh

Thanks for the pics Riverlady. Your posts have convince some more guys to vote your way since this morning. Probably steal some as well if none of the other girls participate. This race just keeps getting tighter and tighter. To show how close the race is, the leader is up by 1 lone vote and the gap between 1st and 4th for the finalists is a mere 6 votes. 

Guys, if you haven't yet voted, get on it and send me your vote.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Tecumseh said:


> Thanks for the pics Riverlady. Your posts have convince some more guys to vote your way since this morning. Probably steal some as well if none of the other girls participate. This race just keeps getting tighter and tighter. To show how close the race is, the leader is up by 1 lone vote and the gap between 1st and 4th for the finalists is a mere 6 votes.
> 
> Guys, if you haven't yet voted, get on it and send me your vote.


Well guys, I'm turning the stage over to the other ladies. This thread has been a complete blast. Michigan-Sportsman.com has the best sportsman in the state of michigan. I must add, the best sense of humors also. 

Well I have another man that has been wanting my attnetion and he always gives me nice rewards when I come to play. Mr. Big M. River Lady is on her way with my Sage in hand. Got Salmon baby???:evilsmile 

Have a good weekend everyone and may the best Michgian-Sportswoman win. 

  :corkysm55 :corkysm55  :evil: :evil: :evil: Peace out people.


----------



## BDR

Just found the thread, so Im entering a late entry.

Here is my girl, she likes icefishing, and walleye fishing, and just started getting into hunting.

But my boss warned me thats the only time to get away, so ive been cutting her off lately :lol:


----------



## Birddog8487

What I want to know is...who chased away fishergirltc? She makes me wish I were 10 years younger and uh, not so ugly. Anyway whoever scared her away should be banned for life.


----------



## bluesun7602

well i'll be fishing along the boardman all weekend so if you decide you'd like me to represent the female m-s, you'll have to come find me. i'll be the chick with the biggest fish  pics to follow later.


----------



## Overdew

Steve said:


> Timber


I would agree Megan wins. She is an all outdoors women


----------



## Robert Hoover

timberdoodle gets a vote from me too but i think she has to be made up!Well anyways maybe next time someone is asking me for advice on the river it will be a hot chick and not a nother dirty fisherman lol!no offense!


----------



## Slick fishing

Robert Hoover said:


> timberdoodle gets a vote from me too but i think she has to be made up!Well anyways maybe next time someone is asking me for advice on the river it will be a hot chick and not a nother dirty fisherman lol!no offense!


hey Robert I am sure we could get one of these dirty fisherman to dress up for ya if that would help:lol: a little lonley on the water these days LOL.. Cya Slick


----------

